# post the crappyest alcoholic beverages



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

everyone has tryed somthin they wish they never bought over the years ive tryed it all and only two stood out.. is Jägermeister that black stuff.... GROSS, i bought 2 spark plug sized bottles and 3 years later i have never opened the second one...

And this new one i bought this weekend its a cooler i guess(BUT ITS A SHITTY ONE) ever herd of mott's clamato caesar? i am a fast drinker but it took me 15 mins to get the first bottle down and i don't plan on drinking the other 3....gross the peppery tingle in your mouth just kills the drink,,,gross....

whats your sh*t pick for the crappyest drink you have ever bought


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

got to say if you guys ever come to the uk

SKOL lager has to be the shitest stuff i have ever drank.................

dez


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

cueball said:


> everyone has tryed somthin they wish they never bought over the years ive tryed it all and only two stood out.. is Jägermeister that black stuff.... GROSS, i bought 2 spark plug sized bottles and 3 years later i have never opened the second one...
> 
> And this new one i bought this weekend its a cooler i guess(BUT ITS A SHITTY ONE) ever herd of mott's clamato caesar? i am a fast drinker but it took me 15 mins to get the first bottle down and i don't plan on drinking the other 3....gross the peppery tingle in your mouth just kills the drink,,,gross....
> 
> whats your sh*t pick for the crappyest drink you have ever bought


Cue, I don't know what you are talking about. Jager is the elixir of the Gods. Drop it in some RedBull, and you are ready to go!!!!

My worst purchase was for my Wife. She wanted a strawberry wine one night, so we bought this stuff and I swear it tasted like gasoline. She drank about two sips and threw away the rest of the bottle. Oh well....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

zima


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bad shot: Prairie Fire

Worst liquor: Some Greek stuff, can't think of the name right now....I think its Oozo


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Seagram's Bahama Mama. That sh*t was bland.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Busch in a can. They use rice as an adjunct.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

shanker said:


> Busch in a can. They use rice as an adjunct.


ohh good call. yeah that and to knock on my local brewing co. great lakes christmas ale. YUCK!!! ive had bitter but god damnit my hair line started bleeding after i drank this stuff


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

40's of Old E and Colt 45... was great in highschool but now it tastes like a tub of piss somebody farted in.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> 40's of Old E and Colt 45... was great in highschool but now it tastes like a tub of piss somebody farted in.


LMAO LMAO i like how a tub of piss aint quite right. ya have to fart inside then its just right lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

colt 45 ,,,, aww those were the days.... when you could get hammered outa your tree for less than $10 for 2 colt 45's


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Natural ICE.








We used to drink this stuff by the gallon when I was in school because it has the best cost-to-benefit ratio of the beers. The taste varies from can-to-can, but it usually tastes like fermented brocoli or like something crawled inside the can and died.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

American beer hehehe j/k

worst liqour i have drank...
great white wine... that sh*t is sick. but for eleven buck a 66er it gets you and a buddy wasted.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sour Puss is nasty and horribly sweet. Some girls I know like to do shots of it. It makes me cringe worse than something like JD or tequila. TOO SWEET. It's okay when mixed into a cocktail of some type - but even then, that can be made without.

Worst beer I ever had was some local one. Can't remember the name but I know it doesn't have a wide distribution... All I remember is while house sitting for friends of my parents some years back I was invited to raid their beer cellar (yes beer cellar) and try some of the over 100 types of beer they had on hand. I tried that one and it was RANK. Tasted like pine needles and sh*t. Not pleasant.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all you canadians...is there a beer in canada called bad frog beer?

i remember seeing it when i was up there last. i was 19, and i remember it was awful. was in ontario


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

ANYONE ever tatsed "absolute vodka" yyyuuuukkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mmmm absolute. thats the good stuff.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Smirnof, is much nicer IMO


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

actually i agree. nothing beats grey goose though


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

dont know wether we get that in this country, but i will have to have a look


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ANYONE ever tatsed "absolute vodka" yyyuuuukkkkkkkkkkkk


slap.....







thats a baby drink the mellowest you well find... i clame that was my first clear drink ....plus the bottles looks kinda cool too


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

are we talking about the same stuff, i dont class 40 prof as mellow, although i suppose it is compared to some out there


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

In 1992 I was in college upstate NY and they had Coch's Golden Anniversary (Brewed in Rochester) on tap for $3.00 a pitcher. It tasted stale and the next morning when I woke up I thought I had a stroke while I was sleeping and something else in my head was going to explode.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

The worst drink i ever had was with a rhum or whiskey called shoktong.. 
it has a fighter as its label picture..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wild turkey.....definitely not the greatest tasting but it will really mess you up


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

shanker said:


> wild turkey.....definitely not the greatest tasting but it will really mess you up


whats that a rum?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I think Wild Turkey is a bourbon.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> I could be wrong, but I think Wild Turkey is a bourbon.


correct


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oddly, the worst drink i EVER had was a vodka martini. YACK!!!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

2000 - a dirty martini (e.g. Vodka based) is wonderful!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

is it? (said sacasticly) lol

pretty sure ill stick to my jack and cokes mmmmmmm


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i used to manage a very large liqour store for many years.i pretty much had it all.
absolut sucks compared to goose
turkey is a very nice burbon
and the worst beer is called camo ice,comes in only 40oz 2 bux a pop and 9.1 percent alcohol.ittl shiver the piss right outa ya.if you can drink the sh*t,its a cheap drunk.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im surprised no one has mention boonze farm, classic get ya drunk for cheap drink


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I cant stand jagermeister, and i bought this black russian premix stuff once, Bol's was the name maybe, that stuff tasted like sh*t.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Milwaukee's Best Light. That stuff is terrible.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> Milwaukee's Best Light. That stuff is terrible.


agree









the worst booze was home made.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> 2000 - a dirty martini (e.g. Vodka based) is wonderful!!!


"dirty" implies more olive juice...martini is a gin cocktail by definition, but a lot of newbs put vodka in them nowadays. dry gin martini with an olive is the way to go...some people use a lemon wheel or whatever to garnish...nothing compares to the olive...nothing.

anyway, worst sh*t ever was a skunked out corona. second was bookers bourbon...126 proof iirc...it was a serious ass kicking.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im surprised no one has mention boonze farm, classic get ya drunk for cheap drink


Boones Farm is actually good tho...

I like the "melon" it tastes like mountain dew...

MD20/20 is da







!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you know i never had mad dog 20 20. i heard thats really really rough tasting. what is that stuff malt liquor or beer? lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> you know i never had mad dog 20 20. i heard thats really really rough tasting. what is that stuff malt liquor or beer? lol


Somewhere between a malt liquor and a wine...

It is some pretty rough stuff, not in strength, but in nasy taste....

But for like $2. a bottle it is dirt cheap, and 2 bottles will do a number on you in more ways than one!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

This stuff, and anything *Jaquins*








.. o man, someone beat me to this.. bummer


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dip, your avatar messes me up everytime i look at it. its like a fever dream.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Dip, your avatar messes me up everytime i look at it. its like a fever dream.


That's the effect I have on ppl sry. My bad.

j/k whoop!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

like if you had a show, your avatar would be the cut between scene image. it would zoom towards the screen and then back to the next sceen with that crazy music.

tonight on PBS...DippyEggs...behind the omlett


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Milwaukee's Best Light. That stuff is terrible.


agree









the worst booze was home made.
[/quote]

Blasphemy. We just had two kegs of that for the halloween party, couple bottles of liquor, cases of bud light, coors lights, and even more Beast.

Great night.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol you said blasphemy lol
i love when people shout that.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Worst sh*t I ever drank a liquor called Ricoloff. I'm not sure if I spelled it right, but I made one drink and gave the fith away. And anyone who knows me knows it had to be pretty bad for me to give it away. It was all I had and I just decided not to drink that night. Totally out of character, but it just wasn't worth it.

sh*t tasted like gasoline with ninja turtle ooze in it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i know the drink jays. i know it well. its got a kick to it...a bad one.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres the stuff. If anyone ever offers you some, just kick him in the balls right there.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ninja turtle ooze....... hahaha....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cueball said:


> ninja turtle ooze....... hahaha....


hahahaha wtf 
liquor in a half shell?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There's a lot of sucky wine coolers out there...even with such low alcohol content, some of them have it so that you can taste the alcohol...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ninja turtle ooze....... hahaha....


hahahaha wtf 
liquor in a half shell?
[/quote]
liquor POWER...!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cueball said:


> ninja turtle ooze....... hahaha....


hahahaha wtf 
liquor in a half shell?
[/quote]
liquor POWER...!
[/quote]

lol perfect. too bad chill dawg had to break that dance up. thanks gay wad!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You're dancing with another guy and _I'm_ gay?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

hands down id have to say bacardi superior its 40% rubbing alcohol...f*ck that sh*t is nasty you cant even mix that sh*t into a drink lol.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

need_redz said:


> hands down id have to say bacardi superior its 40% rubbing alcohol...f*ck that sh*t is nasty you cant even mix that sh*t into a drink lol.











prisoners here drink rubbing alcohol mixed with water


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Leinenkugels Berry Weiss is pretty crappy.








Unless you like fruit juice mixed in with your beer.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't fruit the beer...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i had some blue berry beer sh*t one time and the next day my sh*t smelt like air freshener.. no joke......(that was the best smellin sh*t ive ever had)


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

vodka in general, but tequila is good. anyone know of a good tequila for the price? plz don't say joze quervo


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

herradura...45-50 bucks for anejo, 35-40 for the blanco. best tequila for the money IMO. if you can find it, try milagro barrel select (the bottles have a glass agave plant inside them). it's expensive (65-90 bucks a bottle), but it's the smoothest sh*t i've ever had.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

tell me this one guys why does tequila cost so much... i used to drink it cuz i kinda got a differant buzz from it but as i got older i noticed that sh*t cost way to much for a licker......( why is it worth so much dudes).....


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Old milwakee(sp)

black velvet is nasty.. i got alcohol poisoning from that sh*t.. never again


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cueball said:


> tell me this one guys why does tequila cost so much... i used to drink it cuz i kinda got a differant buzz from it but as i got older i noticed that sh*t cost way to much for a licker......( why is it worth so much dudes).....


because every tequila in the world comes from the same exact region in mexico, jalisco. so to distinguish themselves from the pack, they use different distilling methods, and aging methods and filtering method. all good tequila is made from 100% blue agave, the similarities in tequila are what make it expensive, because it's hard as hell to get a different tasting product than the next guys. also, anejo tequila is aged for over a year, reposado is usually between 6 months and a year...the aging process takes time...time=money. another reason is that the blue agave plant grows slowly, it takes between 6 and 10 years to become mature, so once you cultivate a crop, it's going to be another 6 years minimum before that land is harvestable again. in the end, it's an expensive drink, but my favorite, so i'll pony up the cash...plus, the most expensive tequila (production) is a LOT cheaper than the most expensive wine, scotch, brandy...etc...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

but why is it only made in mexico.... um shure the US can get the plant shiped to there country right


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

AFTERSHOCK!! bbbllllaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhX30 FLUSH


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

dezboy said:


> got to say if you guys ever come to the uk
> 
> SKOL lager has to be the shitest stuff i have ever drank.................
> 
> dez


lol we used to drink that at college, or if we were really hard up it would be tesco value lager! every can tastes different and it goes flat 5 secands after you open it! My college diet was cheap lager and tesco value 8p noodles. They were the sh*t

Theres a drink called K2 that a club in town sells, its basically a cheap rip-off version of the VK drinks although the club sell it for the same price. Its the worst fruit flavoured drink ever created, makes me feel sick just thinking about it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

cueball said:


> but why is it only made in mexico.... um shure the US can get the plant shiped to there country right


Not really...

It is only grown in a certain region of Mexico because of the *soil and climate conditions*, and as R1 pointed out it grows very slowly and takes a long time to go from a plant in the field to your glass


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well whats the mexican drink with the actual worm in it..? mescal or somthin like that..? is that produced by the same plant i wonder??


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

worste drink i had this year was probably a dregs pint, ie the last 1 cm out of the bottom of a pint from maybe 12 pint glasses............................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

you can taste the spit................


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A bottle of Thunderbird when I think I was around 16. back then drinking age was 18







If you like the smell of your hands after pumping gasoline this stuff's for you. Damn, I still remember what it smells like... Never again. Worse of all chased it with some Schaefer. Yuk...


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

the cheapest and grossest is gold coach whiskey, the best tasting straight up is a shot of my white lighting "moonshine" distilled 4 times over filtered thru charcoal 6x....you can also mix it with coke and you got one hell of about 72 hours

Oh Yea. and Milwaukee's best, taste like it was passed thru the system of a sick dog after eating rotted mexican food, i drank one and almost threw up


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> got to say if you guys ever come to the uk
> 
> SKOL lager has to be the shitest stuff i have ever drank.................
> 
> dez


lol we used to drink that at college, or if we were really hard up it would be tesco value lager! every can tastes different and it goes flat 5 secands after you open it! My college diet was cheap lager and tesco value 8p noodles. They were the sh*t

Theres a drink called K2 that a club in town sells, its basically a cheap rip-off version of the VK drinks although the club sell it for the same price. Its the worst fruit flavoured drink ever created, makes me feel sick just thinking about it.
[/quote]

aye i drink that stuff down my local cos its buy 1 get 2 free on a sunday...............so we see who can drink all 3 bottles the fastest then go buy more lmao


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

you guys have a great way of describing the taste and smell...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hypnotic

ugh what garbage

real men drink scotch whisky or burbon


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

^^amen to that


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> herradura...45-50 bucks for anejo, 35-40 for the blanco. best tequila for the money IMO. if you can find it, try milagro barrel select (the bottles have a glass agave plant inside them). it's expensive (65-90 bucks a bottle), but it's the smoothest sh*t i've ever had.


ever try corzo ? soo damn good, about 50 a bottle


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cueball said:


> well whats the mexican drink with the actual worm in it..? mescal or somthin like that..? is that produced by the same plant i wonder??


yes i have tried corzo nismo, good stuff. definately top notch for a high rated tequila. worth the price? not sure, im partial to herradura, but don julio gives a great product for the price as well...nothing compares to the milagro barrel select IMO, nothing i've tried anyway...don julio 1942 is fantastic as well, but overpriced.

as for mezcal, yes, it's the one with the worm, sometimes with the scorpion, or rattlesnake head, or any other strange insect/reptile in it. mezcal can be made out of ANY agave plant, not just blue agave (tequila)...by mexican law, "tequila" must contain at least 51% blue agave...mezcal can be made out of cheaper agave's, or just different agave's. it's often stronger in taste than tequila, but several varieties are WAAAAY more expensive than most tequilas. some are aged like cognac for years and years, unlike tequila, which is aged at most 5 years. and they're HUGE dollars. my personal take on mezcal is it's not as "refined". it's harsh, but definately gets you wasted the same. i just dont see the buzz about it. tequila is more fruity, you can actually taste the sugars from the plant in a good tequila (like herradura). tequila is my sh*t, i've sampled basically every tequila less than 60 dollars a bottle, and several really high end ones as well. its good stuff.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> well whats the mexican drink with the actual worm in it..? mescal or somthin like that..? is that produced by the same plant i wonder??


yes i have tried corzo nismo, good stuff. definately top notch for a high rated tequila. worth the price? not sure, im partial to herradura, but don julio gives a great product for the price as well...nothing compares to the milagro barrel select IMO, nothing i've tried anyway...don julio 1942 is fantastic as well, but overpriced.

as for mezcal, yes, it's the one with the worm, sometimes with the scorpion, or rattlesnake head, or any other strange insect/reptile in it. mezcal can be made out of ANY agave plant, not just blue agave (tequila)...by mexican law, "tequila" must contain at least 51% blue agave...mezcal can be made out of cheaper agave's, or just different agave's. it's often stronger in taste than tequila, but several varieties are WAAAAY more expensive than most tequilas. some are aged like cognac for years and years, unlike tequila, which is aged at most 5 years. and they're HUGE dollars. my personal take on mezcal is it's not as "refined". it's harsh, but definately gets you wasted the same. i just dont see the buzz about it. tequila is more fruity, you can actually taste the sugars from the plant in a good tequila (like herradura). tequila is my sh*t, i've sampled basically every tequila less than 60 dollars a bottle, and several really high end ones as well. its good stuff.
[/quote]

imo mezcal has simliarities to other tequilas, but is incredibly different otherwise. has a smokey burnt taste to it. i drank a whole bottle of it one night and was hung over for the next 2 days so i stay away from it now.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> tequila is more fruity, you can actually taste the sugars from the plant in a good tequila (like herradura). tequila is my sh*t, i've sampled basically every tequila less than 60 dollars a bottle, and several really high end ones as well. its good stuff.


this iswhat impressed me the most about the corzo, ive had cabo wabo and patron silver and pretty much every tekillyah under that level but never experiance the complexity of flavors as from dringking the corzo anjeo on the rock or neat. it was more like my lowland scotch then the usual harshnes that we generally try to mask with lemon and salt or sweet margarita mixers.. defiantely hints of oak vanilla and spice all combined with a pure agave base..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Boobah said:


> well whats the mexican drink with the actual worm in it..? mescal or somthin like that..? is that produced by the same plant i wonder??


yes i have tried corzo nismo, good stuff. definately top notch for a high rated tequila. worth the price? not sure, im partial to herradura, but don julio gives a great product for the price as well...nothing compares to the milagro barrel select IMO, nothing i've tried anyway...don julio 1942 is fantastic as well, but overpriced.

as for mezcal, yes, it's the one with the worm, sometimes with the scorpion, or rattlesnake head, or any other strange insect/reptile in it. mezcal can be made out of ANY agave plant, not just blue agave (tequila)...by mexican law, "tequila" must contain at least 51% blue agave...mezcal can be made out of cheaper agave's, or just different agave's. it's often stronger in taste than tequila, but several varieties are WAAAAY more expensive than most tequilas. some are aged like cognac for years and years, unlike tequila, which is aged at most 5 years. and they're HUGE dollars. my personal take on mezcal is it's not as "refined". it's harsh, but definately gets you wasted the same. i just dont see the buzz about it. tequila is more fruity, you can actually taste the sugars from the plant in a good tequila (like herradura). tequila is my sh*t, i've sampled basically every tequila less than 60 dollars a bottle, and several really high end ones as well. its good stuff.
[/quote]

imo mezcal has simliarities to other tequilas, but is incredibly different otherwise. has a smokey burnt taste to it. i drank a whole bottle of it one night and was hung over for the next 2 days so i stay away from it now.
[/quote]
and iam guessing mescal can only be bought in Mexico...?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you can buy mezcal in the states

most liqure stores worth there property tax have atlast the most basic mezcal with the worm


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Do you have a bottled drink called blue WKD?

Bubblegum flavoured piss


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> you can buy mezcal in the states
> 
> most liqure stores worth there property tax have atlast the most basic mezcal with the worm










not in nova scotia you cant find it......HAS ANYONE ELSE SEEN IT IN A CANADIAN STORE?..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they have a bunch of different mezcals at my local liquor store. i just dont "get" it...it's decent, does have similarities to tequila, but lacks the sweetness and murders you on the harshness.

also, i find that pouring tequila into a shaker with cubed ice, and shaking vigorously for about 3-5 seconds (so as not to bruise the alcohol) then immediately straining it, brings out the complexity a lot more than drinking it room temp/straight up. im guessing it has something to do with the added water it gets from the ice, but i could be wrong. it's worth a shot though, just to see how you like it. a good tequila is not a shooter at all, if you sip it and study it's complexity, you can really disect the flavors and notice the sweetness...one tequila i really look forward to trying is the herradura selecion suprema, at like 300 dollars a bottle, it's something i gotta save up for, but hopefully it will live up to its price tag. patron is IMO crap...it's good and smooth, but lacks complexity. it's more of a mainstream spirit for people who want to get drunk off of something that's not as harsh as jose cuervo (which other than the gold or traditional, jose actually puts out a decent product in their higher end lineup, i was really impressed with the oakiness of jose black, and at 25 a bottle, a very competitive price).


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> they have a bunch of different mezcals at my local liquor store. i just dont "get" it...it's decent, does have similarities to tequila, but lacks the sweetness and murders you on the harshness.
> 
> also, i find that pouring tequila into a shaker with cubed ice, and shaking vigorously for about 3-5 seconds (so as not to bruise the alcohol) then immediately straining it, brings out the complexity a lot more than drinking it room temp/straight up. im guessing it has something to do with the added water it gets from the ice, but i could be wrong. it's worth a shot though, just to see how you like it. a good tequila is not a shooter at all, if you sip it and study it's complexity, you can really disect the flavors and notice the sweetness...one tequila i really look forward to trying is the herradura selecion suprema, at like 300 dollars a bottle, it's something i gotta save up for, but hopefully it will live up to its price tag. patron is IMO crap...it's good and smooth, but lacks complexity. it's more of a mainstream spirit for people who want to get drunk off of something that's not as harsh as jose cuervo (which other than the gold or traditional, jose actually puts out a decent product in their higher end lineup, i was really impressed with the oakiness of jose black, and at 25 a bottle, a very competitive price).


i had a bottle of patron gran platinum once for my birthday and it was incredibly smooth and sweet. My big problem with expensive tequila is i just got totally blitzed and end up drinking $200 worth of liquor when i should be drinking popov or some other sh*t b/c at that point I can't taste anything at all.

and i agree with you about mezcal, that sh*t is just rough. You can't sip it you have to shoot it, suck a lime and stomp your foot


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

cueball said:


> you can buy mezcal in the states
> 
> most liqure stores worth there property tax have atlast the most basic mezcal with the worm










not in nova scotia you cant find it......HAS ANYONE ELSE SEEN IT IN A CANADIAN STORE?..
[/quote]

I believe those are illegal in canada. I eard something about the older it gets the more potent the worm becomes and that people actually died from alcohol poisoning after eating the worm.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Meister Brau used to be a good contender for the shittiest beer. Carbonated embalming fluid.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

cueball said:


> everyone has tryed somthin they wish they never bought over the years ive tryed it all and only two stood out.. is Jägermeister that black stuff.... GROSS, i bought 2 spark plug sized bottles and 3 years later i have never opened the second one...
> 
> And this new one i bought this weekend its a cooler i guess(BUT ITS A SHITTY ONE) ever herd of mott's clamato caesar? i am a fast drinker but it took me 15 mins to get the first bottle down and i don't plan on drinking the other 3....gross the peppery tingle in your mouth just kills the drink,,,gross....
> 
> whats your sh*t pick for the crappyest drink you have ever bought










Jägermeister is the good stuff. i love chugging jager! But try it with redbull.

The worst Beer is Kokanee or what ever. or Budwiser(SP?). two beers that taste like complete piss.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I tried the new molson canadian last night and it is pretty good, they are making it in moncton now and it is gonna be a uge hit IMO


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Mattones said:


> everyone has tryed somthin they wish they never bought over the years ive tryed it all and only two stood out.. is Jägermeister that black stuff.... GROSS, i bought 2 spark plug sized bottles and 3 years later i have never opened the second one...
> 
> And this new one i bought this weekend its a cooler i guess(BUT ITS A SHITTY ONE) ever herd of mott's clamato caesar? i am a fast drinker but it took me 15 mins to get the first bottle down and i don't plan on drinking the other 3....gross the peppery tingle in your mouth just kills the drink,,,gross....
> 
> whats your sh*t pick for the crappyest drink you have ever bought










Jägermeister is the good stuff. i love chugging jager! But try it with redbull.

The worst Beer is Kokanee or what ever. or *Budwiser(SP?)*. two beers that *taste like complete piss*.
[/quote]

as an american.......amen.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hate the taste of absinthe, but I love it's effect.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its kind of like drinking fire...like 151 proof rum. ive only ever had the sh*t you can get in canada. but it was flourescent green!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Bacardi 151 is GREAT for shots, just as good as my euro moonshine. just a tad weaker and legal haha. Both are great.

Jager,Goldshalger and 151 make a wicked mix shot.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Mattones said:


> its kind of like drinking fire...like 151 proof rum. ive only ever had the sh*t you can get in canada. but it was flourescent green!


its not te same as the absinthe that comes from the mother land.

it not sh*t if it not made out of worm wood by natives.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> cueball grammar










whats grammar ...? wasnt that a song Nelly did?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That was country grammar.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Mattones said:


> Bacardi 151 is GREAT for shots, just as good as my euro moonshine. just a tad weaker and legal haha. Both are great.
> 
> Jager,Goldshalger and 151 make a wicked mix shot.


i can drive about an hour and a half (to connecticut) and buy grain alcohol...legally. 151 is NASTY. way too crazy, it gives me that burning sensation in the stomach, like i just opened an ulcer and poured fire into it.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

^^Just make it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> Bacardi 151 is GREAT for shots, just as good as my euro moonshine. just a tad weaker and legal haha. Both are great.
> 
> Jager,Goldshalger and 151 make a wicked mix shot.


i can drive about an hour and a half (to connecticut) and buy grain alcohol...legally. 151 is NASTY. way too crazy, it gives me that burning sensation in the stomach, like i just opened an ulcer and poured fire into it.
[/quote]

Everclear is great.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

shanker said:


> Busch in a can. They use rice as an adjunct.


Busch is the worst!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Xenon said:


> Busch in a can. They use rice as an adjunct.


Busch is the worst!
[/quote]
it really is terrible, however when your 19 its good enough, plus compared to other cheap beer, like keystone, natural its much better. 16 into a 30 you cant really distinguish taste anyway so it really doesnt matter


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Anything r1dermon drinks :laugh:

I really only like beer to be honest. Steam Whistle is my favourite.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

natty ice, natty lite, a lot of canadian beer, samuel adams, anything in a can

and plz tell me someone, why do they make natty in a bottle. u chose to get natty cans cause ur cheap, why would u upgrade urself from really nasty to semi really nasty.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anything r1dermon drinks :laugh:
> 
> I really only like beer to be honest. Steam Whistle is my favourite.


are you old enough to be in this thread?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Only in Quebec, Manitoba and Alberta


----------

